

Reinventing tools for developers, let's start with unix terminal. - niznikpawel
http://futuresimple.github.com/posts/2012-02-29-reinventing-tools-for-developers-lets-start-with-unix-terminal/

======
dhconnelly
"Finally, there is no easy way to edit text that we enter in the terminal.
Going to the end/beginning of the line depending which place it’s closer to
the point you want to edit, and then moving your cursor over one character at
a time to get to the destination - sounds familiar? I was so frustrated with
that, that I made it a habit to enter all the commands in text editor then
copy & paste to the terminal window!"

You do know there are emacs and vi modes for bash, right?

<http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php#emacs>
<http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php#vi>

Seriously, the command line is a fantastic programming environment. Learn more
bash and your life will be better.

~~~
czzarr
you just made my day sir. I never knew vi mode existed for bash.

~~~
niznikpawel
Ha, amazing someone just learned something :).

------
lysol
Someone needs to tell this guy about ctrl-r and !!.

~~~
niznikpawel
ctrl + R is nice, helpful automation, though somehow limited - eg. search &
edit command easily.

------
unimpressive
Working on it. Or rather "Working on it after I know shell well enough to
identify the problems with it."

------
samuel1604
dude seriously if reinventing for the sake of reinventing there is no point,
what's wrong with having a irb terminal and do copy and paste over a skype
chat?

~~~
bunderbunder
Perhaps the point is to have some fun.

Seriously, when did geeks lose their grasp on the concept of hack value?

------
dfc
What is with the semicolons at the end of each example shell command? I'm only
familiar with bash. Is this a new shell's syntax?

~~~
dmd
It's additional evidence (in addition to dhconnelly above) that the author
actually has no idea how to use the shell properly.

"I've designed a new car ... this one, you can POINT in the direction you want
to go! No more stopping, getting out, and manually turning the front wheels
every time you want to turn!"

~~~
niznikpawel
That actually is a nice idea indeed :).

------
smcdow
Um, no mention of shell functions? I recommend to the author that he spend a
full day carefully studying the bash man page.

------
dfc
_"That can be used to store e.g. a current working directory."_

Like $CWD ?

~~~
bunderbunder
Right, only Yoke isn't the shell, so it doesn't have $CWD. Which is probably
why the author wanted to call specific attention to the fact that it can still
supply $CWD-like functionality.

~~~
dfc
So it can not interact with shell variables? How is that supposed to boost my
shell-fu?

------
czzarr
this is pretty cool. it's very close in philosophy to bret victor's last demo
at cusec <https://vimeo.com/36579366>

~~~
niznikpawel
Thanks, will definitely see the video.

